# clay target world record



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

11 hand-thrown clays...pretty cool

http://www.winchester.com/video/WorldRecord250k.htm


----------



## Fishin'Fool (May 4, 2006)

The link doesn't work for me but I get the point. I can do five so I can
appreciate the effort required for 11. Wow.


----------

